# Poll for favourite Ghibli film



## chibitotoro (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought i'd have a poll to go with my favourite Ghibli film thread...


----------



## Thadlerian (Feb 26, 2006)

Those are only Miyazaki movies. The full Ghibli list includes Whisper of the Heart, I Can Hear the Sea, Pom Poko, Only Yesterday, Grave of the Fireflies and My Neighbours the Yamadas.

Spirited Away is still my favourite, though


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 26, 2006)

I cant vote really, since I havent seen them all 

Isnt Grave of the Fireflies also a Miyazaki animation?

I feel I must see the above as well as Nausicaa and Howl's...

So will Spirited Away still win out ?


----------



## GrownUp (Feb 26, 2006)

Grave of the Fireflies is Ghibli but not Miyazaki.


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have only seen 'Spirited Away' and I love it, I watched it this afternoon*


----------



## Cyril (Feb 27, 2006)

I voted for Kiki, but I also put both Kiki and Totoro at the same level.


----------



## chibitotoro (Feb 27, 2006)

aw i'm sorry, i know all of these are only films by miyazaki, i'm just a little bit biased 

its also because personally i think these are the best ones, not including grave of the fireflies and pom poko (i still have to see pom poko) i cant wait to see it... 

i <3 raccoons ^__^


----------



## Thadlerian (Feb 27, 2006)

chibitotoro said:
			
		

> (i still have to see pom poko) i cant wait to see it...
> 
> i <3 raccoons ^__^


Well, you've got something to look forward to. I consider Pom Poko to be the third best Ghibli, after Spirited Away and Whisper of the Heart.


----------



## Sattrega (Jan 14, 2007)

Favourite Ghibli film is Grave of the Fireflies.
Favourite Miyazaki film is Spirited Away.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 15, 2007)

Favourite Ghibli film? It would have to be Spirited Away. A well crafted tale, and beautifully animated.  A close second would have to be Princess Mononoke.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 15, 2007)

Ooh, ooh! I've only seen _Spirted Away_ and _Howl's Moving Castle_...but _HMC _was the first and I loved it immediately. _Spirted Away_ is of course good (I love No Face) but _HMC _is better in my eyes!


----------



## Mouse (Jan 16, 2007)

Spirited Away!! Then Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that I've seen Howl's Moving Castle, I would have to put that at the top of my list of favourite Miyazaki/Ghibli films.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, damn right! *Howl's Moving Castle* is fan-diddly-tastic!  I'm glad you enjoyed it, Talysia!


----------



## scalem X (Feb 26, 2007)

nausicaä from the valley of wind is my favourite.


----------



## Crymic (Feb 26, 2007)

scalem X said:


> nausicaä from the valley of wind is my favourite.


same here


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 10, 2007)

Spirited Away is the first Ghibli movie that I saw and I thought that it was fantastic! After seeing Spirited Away I started trying to get my hands on all the ghibli movies.After seeing My neighbour Totoro I would have to say that it is very similar to Spirited away,Im not sure why but I got that feeling as I was watchin it.Maybe because both movies are seen through the eyes of young girls who stumble onto Fantastical creatures.The main difference between the films is that one is warm and light-hearted in tone and the other is more sombre and sometimes even a bit frightening.They are both stellar movies created by one of the great storytellers of our time in my opinion.Its a shame that Miyazaki isnt credited as much as he shud be in the west!


----------

